# Japanese Nakiri



## NYWoodturner (May 1, 2016)

@Blueglass and I started a trade quite some time ago. This is part of my end. 
Japanese Nakiri. 11" overall length. The blade is 6". Steel is 52100 and the handle is Honduras Rosewood Burl. The squarish handle is a departure from my normal but is extremely comfortable.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Mike1950 (May 1, 2016)

we have a japanese knife in that style- wonderful knife to use. nice knife


----------



## barry richardson (May 1, 2016)

Very nice! That handle pops!


----------



## Molokai (May 1, 2016)

Great looking nakiri, that handle looks amazing ! Tru oil ?


----------



## Blueglass (May 1, 2016)

I'm telling you the offer for acupuncture from my wife will stand forever. She is so excited to handle it and I am beyond crazy about the other one. When Molokai said best one yet earlier I was thinking only because he hasn't seen these. I love seeing your skill grow and they will only part from our cold, dead fingers. Can't wait to pretend to be Bill the Butcher next week!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (May 1, 2016)

Wow that's a real beauty. You know darn well I like it!


----------



## DKMD (May 1, 2016)

Too cool! We own a bunch of different kitchen knives, but I haven't tried this style... It looks like it would be comfortable to use.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 1, 2016)

Very nice.....I like the shape. I have a itty bitty one still in rough stamped blank form. But it doesn't even compare to this awesome specimen....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 1, 2016)

I remember when a fellow I know asked a friend, who was doing this mans heat treating, what he thought of his blade grinding. My friend look at him and said " I wouldn't give up your day job just yet". Well Scott you have arrived. Your work has improved so very much in such a relatively short period of time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (May 1, 2016)

Niceeeee


----------



## Blueglass (May 5, 2016)

Scott it works great. I can see where the single sided grind might work well as I do catch my chop deflecting a little but as I get used to it I'm sure that will get better. I will say this I chopped it up quick and my wrist didn't start tingling and going numb like it did with the old knife we used. I love it! The square handle is very comfy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 5, 2016)

@NYWoodturner Penney liked it so much we cut up enough to fill both dehydrators in like 10 minutes.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 5, 2016)

Now I'm getting it.


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 5, 2016)

That's awesome. I'm glad it serves the purpose. 

So what do you make with ginger ? My wife Gail was inquiring 

I don't remember if I told you the studio on that or not. It is 52100 and is not stainless Just handwrite don't let water dry on the knife or you will get a rust spot If that happens it is no big deal just steal wallet with 0000 steel wool. If it's going to go through parade of long inactivity just wipe it with mineral oil or vegetable oil some type of oil to store it


----------



## Blueglass (May 5, 2016)

Ginger is used in a lot of Traditional Chinese Medicine formulas. We go through lots of it. Icould have Penney message back all the benefits of it. I just do what she tells me especially now!


----------

